

Why the World’s Armies Don’t Want U.S. Tech Anymore - Gravityloss
http://www.thedailybeast.com/articles/2014/07/14/why-the-world-s-armies-don-t-want-u-s-tech-anymore.html

======
curtis
I can't help but wonder if what we're seeing with these really big-ticket
military systems (F-35, V-22 Osprey, the Littoral Combat Ship, etc.) is pretty
much the same thing that happened to NASA and U.S. space exploration with the
Space Shuttle. Basically you end up with programs that grow into beasts that
either deprive their competitors of oxygen or subsume them (into an even
bigger program with even more requirements) and become both too big to succeed
and too big to fail at the same time.

------
NickWarner775
Anyone else really concerned about this?

